# Live from the Hutton unit



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I’m up and it’s cold. Had two unidentified deer move thru before light then had a Doe right after shooting light. Been quiet for a while now. Hopefully I can make something happen today!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Knock em down!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in here too.... truck was parked where I wanted to go so I got between a couple thickets and climbed up. Kinda gar holed myself I think. I've seen bucks every sit during the first phase so I'm due to bomb out I guess...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good luck fellas 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> I'm in here too.... truck was parked where I wanted to go so I got between a couple thickets and climbed up. Kinda gar holed myself I think. I've seen bucks every sit during the first phase so I'm due to bomb out I guess...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> We had to settle for our third choice. Trucks in both of the first two.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

It's 46 where I am, but I am freezing.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m out to go put some food on the table


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been working on hanging a new stand and putting new straps on an old one.

Hope to go climbing in a stand soon.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looking like it’s sloooooow today.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw 9, one shooter... couldn't get on him. All between 8:30-11.... 4 bucks killed in here this morning. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I saw a basket 6 about 0930 this morning stalk hunting. He gave me plenty of opportunity to take him but I'm not that desperate yet. However, I'm getting close. Ha,ha

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

I was covered up with doe early on, saw one buck chasing hard, big enough but no shot opportunity. Up on the north end now, might be in a gar hole...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

It's official, I hate these deer.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Baker8425 said:


> I was covered up with doe early on, saw one buck chasing hard, big enough but no shot opportunity. Up on the north end now, might be in a gar hole...


North end is terrible. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

4 Turkey, 3 slicks and 2 non shooter bucks (8" and 14" cowhorns)....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Turkeys here. No deer yet. Messed up and left stands on north end yesterday. Not loving the spot.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Heard a few shots. Haven't seen a hair. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah two shots up here. Ain’t see chit yet today. Had 5 does feeding here last night, nothing today...


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Had three separate bucks come by right at 1000. None were big enough to be shooters for me but two were legal. I hope I don’t regret this decision!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Just curious, how many acres are in the Hutton Unit?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dagwood said:


> Just curious, how many acres are in the Hutton Unit?


Just shy of 8000....



Saw one sorry ass 4 point this morning. He was Florida legal, but not worth dragging out if the swamp I was in. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

While all of you are hunting, I spent my second morning hanging stand that should have been hung in September.

This one is going to be a hot stand, right away.












Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> While all of you are hunting, I spent my second morning hanging stand that should have been hung in September.
> 
> This one is going to be a hot stand, right away.
> 
> ...


Aren’t you the guy who was just saying you have too many stands and don’t know which one to hunt? So you’re gonna hang another one?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Aren’t you the guy who was just saying you have too many stands and don’t know which one to hunt? So you’re gonna hang another one?


Sooo many Decisions.....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have too many overlooking green fields and nothing with killing is coming to them. I needed more woods or cutover stands.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Been up about 30. Almost 30° warmer than this morning. Wind is phooked where I'm sitting so I'm gonna take a nap. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hopefully something worth shooting comes out. I'm in my honey hole that had gone dry lately

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

No deer yet for me. Got wood
Ducks in the river behind me going but and making noise. Sat a new spot this evening. Good luck!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I have too many overlooking green fields and nothing with killing is coming to them. I needed more woods or cutover stands.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk





John B. said:


> Been up about 30. Almost 30° warmer than this morning. Wind is phooked where I'm sitting so I'm gonna take a nap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Did you take the really long walk in all this heat?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Meanwhile, the rest of us are at work...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, do y'all know if Facebook emits a high pitched sound that only deer can hear and scares them away? 

Asking for a friend 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Meanwhile, the rest of us are at work...


hey glass house! you've traveled to hunt more than anyone on the forum this year! and yes, that is jealousy in my voice! but in a good-natured sort of tone!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Did you take the really long walk in all this heat?


No. Did that this morning. I'm a messily 675 from the truck now.... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

One stinking deer late. I believe it was a small buck.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

K-Bill said:


> hey glass house! you've traveled to hunt more than anyone on the forum this year! and yes, that is jealousy in my voice! but in a good-natured sort of tone!


You can smell the money when you are around him. I believe he has a private jet he travels on.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> K-Bill said:
> 
> 
> > hey glass house! you've traveled to hunt more than anyone on the forum this year! and yes, that is jealousy in my voice! but in a good-natured sort of tone!
> ...


You know it. I only posted that to make y’all think I work. I’m hunting all day tomorrow.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> jspooney said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, the rest of us are at work...
> ...


 LOL. You’re right, I have traveled a bunch this year. I woke up one day a few years ago and realized I don’t want to have any regrets. For years I have been passing up opportunities to hunt in other places. I never had any money to do it, and now that I have a son that’s going to be going to college in a few years, I’m gonna take every chance I get to be with him. I’ve got the rest of my life to work. For now I’m going to go full speed with no regrets. I don’t want to look back one day and say “I sure wish...”. 

I know you’re just messing.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

jspooney said:


> LOL. You’re right, I have traveled a bunch this year. I woke up one day a few years ago and realized I don’t want to have any regrets. For years I have been passing up opportunities to hunt in other places. I never had any money to do it, and now that I have a son that’s going to be going to college in a few years, I’m gonna take every chance I get to be with him. I’ve got the rest of my life to work. For now I’m going to go full speed with no regrets. I don’t want to look back one day and say “I sure wish...”.
> 
> I know you’re just messing.


Me and a wise old forum member had that very same talk. Don’t want to keep putting it off till we’re to old to go


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Killed this little 7 point on my land earlier, was going to let him walk but my daughter talked me into shooting it.  Hit the grunt about 5 o clock and he come a running.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me tell you boys about how bad it sucked pulling this big bastard uphill 800 yds.... kenny let the 270 eat!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That's a good looking deer cart. Wish we woulda had that last year. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> That's a good looking deer cart. Wish we woulda had that last year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Had we not had it I'd have left the stupid thing for the coyotes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Don’t he know to only shoot the small ones?


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

John B. said:


> Let me tell you boys about how bad it sucked pulling this big bastard uphill 800 yds.... kenny let the 270 eat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Makes you want to get back to duck huntn huh? 
I helped a club member drag one about 75 yards out of the woods to his truck and that was more than I wanted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captsef (Feb 2, 2016)

saw 1 spike this morning, saw 4 spikes, 1 yearling, 1 doe and shot a bob cat about 100 yards running across a food plot chasing squirrels, 22 lbs, big old cat, would have been a nice mount but a lot of damage on the backside


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Aren’t you the guy who was just saying you have too many stands and don’t know which one to hunt? So you’re gonna hang another one?


I brought this swamp stand back to life after no hunting for at least two years. Climbed my big butt up and put new ratchet straps on it. It's a great long sit stand in the deep woods/swamp. Great sleeper also.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

